
Brutalist App Redesigns - l1n
http://www.pierrebuttin.com/work/brutalist-redesigns/
======
jackyinger
I like the aesthetic and I think that it ought to go beyond visual ux. Give me
apps with brutal feature sets: just what is needed for full functionality (I
think the gmail app is a pretty good example of a utilitarian creature set,
could be slimmed down a little though).

Let's lose extras like the camera on the Facebook and Spotify apps, the
assurances from google maps that you are on the fastest route, and so on. And
get rid of animated transitions or explicitly show a progress indicator.

